
Evolving Your Songs: The Beatles Principles – #1 - JSeymourATL
https://andrewsobel.com/beatles-principles-one-evolving-your-songs/
======
karljtaylor
there's some truth to this, but generally it's important to remember that a
good portion of the pressure to "make the same song" originates with
audiences. there's a delicate balance to strike here.

